# Mihawk vs Ben Beckman



## warismydestiny (Feb 11, 2014)

Locationpen Plains
Distance:20m
Mindset:Bloodlusted

I'm of the opinion that mihawk would take this with extreme difficulty perfectly reasonable to think it would go the other way ofcourse with all the mihawk vs shanks or mihawk vs admirals talk going on i thought the obd needed a more realistic and fair mihawk match up.

****Bonus Scenario****
SS4 Goku with a sword vs Mihawk (i really shouldnt have included this since its a spite match since you know obviously nobody holding a sword can beat mihawk since he is wss afterall)


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 11, 2014)

**


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 11, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> **


This is the only answer this thread deserves.


----------



## warismydestiny (Feb 11, 2014)

whats so hard to digest? beckmans single feat is better than anything mihawk has done in the series he stopped kizaru dead in his tracks when one of the marines biggest priorities was to finish off luffy


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 11, 2014)

No feats for Benny.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 11, 2014)

I see BB to be superior to Pre skip luffy so he wins


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk tears him a new, giant sword-sized asshole. Beckmann is featless.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk with nothing less than extreme difficulty. Even featless, Beckman has been represented as Shanks' right hand man, his Zoro. He is definitely no pushover.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk back hands Ben Beckman and cuts Goku in half.


----------



## barreltheif (Feb 11, 2014)

Negged and 1 starred.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk wins. As for the bonus...really? SS4? Never include GT references, or else your thread will lose whatever credibility it has. Base Goku with a sword stomps Mihawk.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk high-extreme diffy


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 11, 2014)

Mihawk beats Ben, then gets bitchslapped by Goku.


Transcendent Samurai said:


> Mihawk wins. As for the bonus...really? SS4? Never include GT references, *or else your thread will lose whatever credibility it has.* Base Goku with a sword stomps Mihawk.


Can't lose what it never had.


----------



## tanman (Feb 11, 2014)

Ben has no feats. His only hype is the threat he issued to Kizaru.
Obviously, there is no way to tell.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 11, 2014)

tanman said:


> Ben has no feats. His only hype is the threat he issued to Kizaru.
> Obviously, there is no way to tell.



Obviously there is. 
No feats Yonkou team member > Failed to scratch pre ts Luffy


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Obviously there is.
> No feats Yonkou team member > Failed to scratch pre ts Luffy




Mihawk definitely scratched him.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Mihawk definitely scratched him.



OH how very Impressive Gahahaha


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> OH how very Impressive Gahahaha



It was pretty impressive when he casually sliced that huge iceberg in half. You don't think it would have been a complete stomp if Vista didn't intervene and help Luffy?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> It was pretty impressive when he casually sliced that huge iceberg in half. You don't think it would have been a complete stomp if Vista didn't intervene and help Luffy?



It already was not a complete stomp when Luffy dodged around 11 of his slashes when he was trying to kill him.

And no it was not impressive when he sliced iceberg because he fucked missed his target who was standing in front of him, any noob can do massive AOE Damage in NW and it wont be impressive unless it does any damage to his opponent.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 12, 2014)

like seriously Mihawk is not losing to a subordinate of Shanks.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> like seriously Mihawk is not losing to a subordinate of Shanks.



Unless a subordinate of shanks is slightly faster than pre ts luffy right ?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> It already was not a complete stomp when Luffy dodged around 11 of his slashes when he was trying to kill him.
> 
> And no it was not impressive when he sliced iceberg because he fucked missed his target who was standing in front of him, any noob can do massive AOE Damage in NW and it wont be impressive unless it does any damage to his opponent.



Tactically Luffy was losing against Mihawk because, as Mihawk said, in order to dodge Luffy was moving further and further away from the execution scaffold, and further away from completing his objective. Using the fact that Luffy was dodging Mihawk's attacks as evidence of that Mihawk isn't strong is crazy. He's the strongest swordsman in the entire world of One Piece.

Are you under the impression that Luffy would have won against Mihawk had Vista not intervened?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> like seriously Mihawk is not losing to a subordinate of Shanks.



I don't know about this. Obviously I think Mihawk would beat Beckman, but I don't think him being a subordinate of Shanks automatically puts him far under Mihawk. Every strong crew in One Piece has someone who is strong enough to give the captain a serious run for his money. By this logic you could argue that Rayleigh was _just _a subordinate, when we know he's far stronger than nearly every pirate captain in the world and in his prime could have possibly beaten Mihawk.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Tactically Luffy was losing against Mihawk because, as Mihawk said, in order to dodge Luffy was moving further and further away from the execution scaffold, and further away from completing his objective. Using the fact that Luffy was dodging Mihawk's attacks as evidence of that Mihawk isn't strong is crazy. He's the strongest swordsman in the entire world of One Piece.
> 
> Are you under the impression that Luffy would have won against Mihawk had Vista not intervened?



I'm not under the impression that Luffy would won, neither am I under illusion of Mihawk being leagues above pre TS Luffy. That Luffy who he tried and f*ailed to kill was half dead, injured, tired, worn out* Luffy who was more than capable of* Dodging* his strongest attacks of course ha had to put distance between them, sure is that good excuse for Hawk ? fuck no he has island level range he was just UNABLE to do Damage thats all.

And unless Mihawk stomps someone stronger than *Don Krieg* he will be around pre TS Luffy level.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> I'm not under the impression that Luffy would won, neither am I under illusion of Mihawk being leagues above pre TS Luffy. That Luffy who he tried and f*ailed to kill was half dead, injured, tired, worn out* Luffy who was more than capable of* Dodging* his strongest attacks of course ha had to put distance between them, sure is that good excuse for Hawk ? fuck no he has island level range he was just UNABLE to do Damage thats all.
> 
> *And unless Mihawk stomps someone stronger than Don Krieg he will be around pre TS Luffy level.*



And with this post I'm convinced you're a troll.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> And with this post I'm convinced you're a troll.



Delusional  nothing more to say here


----------



## warismydestiny (Feb 12, 2014)

because stopping an admiral dead in his tracks while he focused on a important objective is nothing compared to crushing don kriegs almighty fleet right? its nothing on getting your strongest slash blocked by jozu right ? its nothing compared to clashing equally with vista and ofcourse ben beckman right hand man of a yonkou(possibly the strongest yonkou) would never be able to destroy a giant iceberg 

look i think that mihawk would win but the wankers need to remove mihawks nuts from there mouths come to grips with reality and realize it would take nothing less than extreme difficulty


----------



## Quuon (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> I'm not under the impression that Luffy would won, neither am I under illusion of Mihawk being leagues above pre TS Luffy. That Luffy who he tried and f*ailed to kill was half dead, injured, tired, worn out* Luffy who was more than capable of* Dodging* his strongest attacks of course ha had to put distance between them, sure is that good excuse for Hawk ? fuck no he has island level range he was just UNABLE to do Damage thats all.
> 
> *And unless Mihawk stomps someone stronger than Don Krieg he will be around pre TS Luffy level.*



Come on, Sacred.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Come on, Sacred.



Please tell me what part of my post was wrong ?  Mihawk attacked half dead Luffy swinging his huge ass sword like maniac and luffy dodged his every attack. Now if Mihawk is as people here claim ADMIRAL or Yankou level does that Means that pre Skip Luffy at his death door can do same thing to them ?


----------



## RF (Feb 12, 2014)

Mihawk wins with high difficulty.

Luffy evading him was nothing but plot. Why can't people deal with that?


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 12, 2014)

^ Hate blinds their common sense.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> And unless *Mihawk* stomps someone stronger than Don Krieg *he will be *around *pre TS Luffy level.*




According to your logic, Zoro is already stronger than Mihawk.

Post TS Zoro > Pre TS Luffy, right?

Therefore Current Zoro > Mihawk

Does that mean Zoro is the pseudo WSS?



I guess someone will have to give him the good news.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> Mihawk wins with high difficulty.
> 
> Luffy evading him was *nothing but plot.* Why can't people deal with that?



What a stupid excuse


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

What said:


> According to your logic, Zoro is already stronger than Mihawk.
> 
> Post TS Zoro > Pre TS Luffy, right?
> 
> ...



Lets wait and see shall we ? And his title was a joke to begin with. Does it mean that he is stronger than Vista ? 
Vista was clearly one of the strongest swordmans on the planet, but Mihawk never met him before war and even during the war he did not even scratch Vista so how can he call himself WSS ? 
Does it mean that He is superior to shanks who uses swords too ? 

Those titles are always empty hype we already saw Worlds Strongest Mercenary did not we ? If someone pays luffy to do the job will luffy magically become weaker than that guy ? or will become Worlds stronger Mercenary ?


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Lets wait and see shall we ? And his title was a joke to begin with. Does it mean that he is stronger than Vista ?
> Vista was clearly one of the strongest swordmans on the planet, but Mihawk never met him before war and even during the war he did not even scratch Vista so how can he call himself WSS ?
> Does it mean that He is superior to shanks who uses swords too ?
> 
> Those titles are always empty hype we already saw Worlds Strongest Mercenary did not we ? If someone pays luffy to do the job will luffy magically become weaker than that guy ? or will become Worlds stronger Mercenary ?



Well to me it seemed they stalemated. Vista was unable to hurt Mihawk. Neither had any visible damage iirc.

Sooo Mihawk who is pre-TS Luffy in strength was able to stalemate Vista, one of the strongest swordsmen on the planet?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

What said:


> Well to me it seemed they stalemated. Vista was unable to hurt Mihawk. Neither had any visible damage iirc.
> 
> Sooo Mihawk who is pre-TS Luffy in strength was able to stalemate Vista, one of the strongest swordsmen on the planet?


you have a point, but Vistas only goal there was to stop Mihawk from killing Luffy and he succeeded did not he ? 
Most of the people here see Vista to be vastly inferior to Hawk so how come that Hawk did not oneshot him and then oneshot luffy too?


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> you have a point, but Vistas only goal there was to stop Mihawk from killing Luffy and he succeeded did not he ?



Yeah I guess he did



> Most of the people here see Mihawk to be vastly inferior to Vista so how come that Hawk did not oneshot him and then oneshot luffy too?



Well I don't think anyone believes Mihawk can one shot Vista.

But I don't have an answer to that question. Most, including myself, chalk it up to plot and just the clusterfuck that Marineford war was.

For example, why didn't Kizaru just shoot Luffy in the head instead of shooting the key?

Though he is a troll so...


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

What said:


> But I don't have an answer to that question. Most, including myself, chalk it up to plot and just the clusterfuck that Marineford war was.


Okay then why does the part of him sucking gets chalked up to plot and him stalemating Vista not ? Him not being able to bypass Buggys fruit is plot too ? or he simply *did not use Haki because of lack of knowledge* ? Does that mean that Law will oneshot him like he did Vergo W/O knowledge ? Would that make Law>Mihawk ?

And one more question if Mihawk is as strong or maybe even slightly stronger than Vista how in hell is he going to beat BB ? and if one thinks that Hawk can beat BB does he thinks that Vista can do that too ?



What said:


> For example, why didn't Kizaru just shoot Luffy in the head instead of shooting the key?
> 
> Though he is a troll so...


Because Akainu grows nice Weed ?

Or he simply was afraid of Garp


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, the WSS and Shanks' former rival can be taken out by his subordinate, sounds fucking legit. Benn doesn't even have the hype for this and God knows he doesn't have the feats.

Sacred has always been established as a shitty troll in my mind anyway.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> Yeah, the WSS and Shanks' former rival can be taken out by his subordinate, sounds fucking legit. Benn doesn't even have the hype for this and God knows he doesn't have the feats.
> 
> Sacred has always been established as a shitty troll in my mind anyway.



Shitty troll ? eh its probably sucks to be you


----------



## Orca (Feb 12, 2014)

Mihawk extreme diff.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 12, 2014)

Sacred stahp


----------



## Rob (Feb 12, 2014)

Repped OP.

5-starred.

Will rep again as soon as I can.

Kwality thred.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 12, 2014)

Lmao said:


> Sacred stahp



I'm amazed people are even discussing with him


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2014)

Mihawk's lack of feats always brings a good debate to the table. Usually I find myself arguing that his title does not make him stronger than anyone who wields a sword, but I've never seen someone argue that he's pre-timeskip Luffy's level. Especially someone who has over 2000 posts and is in the green. You see something new every day huh? I'm not really against people trolling for fun every now and then. This is more easy for me to comprehend than people who actually believe what they're saying.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Mihawk's lack of feats always brings a good debate to the table. Usually I find myself arguing that his title does not make him stronger than anyone who wields a sword, but I've never seen someone argue that he's pre-timeskip Luffy's level. Especially someone who has over 2000 posts and is in the green. You see something new every day huh? I'm not really against people trolling for fun every now and then. This is more easy for me to comprehend than people who actually believe what they're saying.



So tell me 

If it was Vergo here or Doflamingo and they had 7 attacks before Vistas interference would Luffy survive ?


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> So tell me
> 
> If it was Vergo here or Doflamingo and they had 7 attacks before Vistas interference would Luffy survive ?



You mean in the manga? Yep.

Am I the only one who can't read shit on manga reader?


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> You mean in the manga? Yep.
> 
> Am I the only one who can't read shit on manga reader?



It does not matter would it happed in the manga or not. Even if it was just Rob Lucci in the Manga Luffy would get hit or forced to block at least.
And Lol at that pathetic excuses of plot there was no reason to call chapter *"Luffy vs Mihawk"* and make Luffy dodge all of Mihawks attack if Mihawk would get nerfed by plot and his true strength had to be reduced by bazzilion "tiers"

Answer question is it that hard ? 

Would pre Skip Luffy in that Condition be able to survive 7 hits from Vergo or Flamingo ?


----------



## tanman (Feb 12, 2014)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> ^ Hate blinds their common sense.



Don't group Sacredpool with us Mihawk haters.
Sacredpool isn't even a real person.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

OH the smell of butthurt


----------



## Rob (Feb 12, 2014)

Sacred... Duel me. 1v1 No scopes.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you mean ?


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Feb 12, 2014)

warismydestiny said:


> whats so hard to digest? beckmans single feat is better than anything mihawk has done in the series he stopped kizaru dead in his tracks when one of the marines biggest priorities was to finish off luffy



Besides cutting a giant frozen tsunami in half with a single swipe


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> It does not matter would it happed in the manga or not.



Of course it does. Luffy is obviously going to survive whatever shit the top tiers throw at him in the manga. He even survived attacks from Sengoku and the admirals. Are the admirals pre-timeskip Luffy's level as well?



> Even if it was just Rob Lucci in the Manga Luffy would get hit or forced to block at least.
> And Lol at that pathetic excuses of plot there was no reason to call chapter *"Luffy vs Mihawk"* and make Luffy dodge all of Mihawks attack if Mihawk would get nerfed by plot and his true strength had to be reduced by bazzilion "tiers"



Are you somehow under the impression that the plot of a story line that is written by a human being functions as realistically as real world events?



> Answer question is it that hard ?



I did answer the question. I just didn't give you the answer that you wanted. 



> Would pre Skip Luffy in that Condition be able to survive 7 hits from Vergo or Flamingo ?



In the manga? Yep.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> I'm not under the impression that Luffy would won, neither am I under illusion of Mihawk being leagues above pre TS Luffy. That Luffy who he tried and f*ailed to kill was half dead, injured, tired, worn out* Luffy who was more than capable of* Dodging* his strongest attacks of course ha had to put distance between them, sure is that good excuse for Hawk ? fuck no he has island level range he was just UNABLE to do Damage thats all.
> 
> And unless Mihawk stomps someone stronger than *Don Krieg* he will be around pre TS Luffy level.




Mihawk one shotted Mr.1


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 12, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Of course it does. Luffy is obviously going to survive whatever shit the top tiers throw at him in the manga. He even survived attacks from Sengoku and the admirals. Are the admirals pre-timeskip Luffy's level as well?


He would have died from attack of Aokiji without outside help and Medic
would have died from Magelans poison without Ivankov
Would have died from Akainus attack without Law and Jinbe
In his encounter with Mihawk in chapter called Luffy vs Mihawk he just dodged everything Mihawk had to offer.


Transcendent Samurai said:


> I did answer the question. I just didn't give you the answer that you wanted.


You did not answer my question you answered your own delusional version of it.
Here is my question
Could Luffy in that condition survive 7 attacks From Doflamingo or Vergo? *Answer Yes or No* without adding extra bullshit please



108CaliberPhoenix said:


> Mihawk one shotted Mr.1



*No he did not.* Do you know what one shotting means ?
You have to Kill or KO someone with one hit without him or her blocking or dodging your first attack.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't know why you guys are mad at Sacred. Comedy Gold. Mihawk sometimes gets wanked so much that we need downplay to even it out.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> He would have died from attack of Aokiji without outside help and Medic
> would have died from Magelans poison without Ivankov
> Would have died from Akainus attack without Law and Jinbe
> In his encounter with Mihawk in chapter called Luffy vs Mihawk he just dodged everything Mihawk had to offer.



I never said he survived without help. He wouldn't have survived against Mihawk either had Vista not interfered. 



> You did not answer my question you answered your own delusional version of it.
> Here is my question



Nope, I answered the question you asked. I just didn't give you the answer that you're so desperate to hear. 



> Could Luffy in that condition survive 7 attacks From Doflamingo or Vergo? *Answer Yes or No* without adding extra bullshit please



Actually I'll answer however I want since I'm not in court and you're not a prosecutor. Thanks.

Yes, Luffy will survive anything in the manga because that's the way Oda writes it. Are you satisfied yet, or do I have to keep repeating myself?


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 12, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> What do you mean ?



He's talking about Call of Duty. No scopes means no sniping.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Feb 12, 2014)

Slenderman said:


> I don't know why you guys are mad at Sacred. Comedy Gold. Mihawk sometimes gets wanked so much that we need downplay to even it out.



There is not enough wank here to even out this downplaying.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 12, 2014)

Luffy with one move would get his body dismembered by Doffy. Oni Take is over kill. Post ts Smoker got layed out by it.


----------



## Slenderman (Feb 12, 2014)

Unclear Justice said:


> There is not enough wank here to even out this downplaying.



Relatively speaking of course. Like how much wank we get of all time here. Well I guess I  should be happy this isn't TMF where Mihawk is a god.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 12, 2014)

Beckman tells Mihawk not to move,  Mihawk is frozen

Benn Beckman shoots. He wins.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 12, 2014)

Mihawk high to extreme difficulty, depending on whether Benn is exceptional first mate and very close to his Captain.


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2014)

Mihawk... he did scare buggy... a little.

High diff.


----------

